# TDF



## fundy (Jul 4, 2017)

Anyone watching?

Cavendish just been smashed into the barriers by Sagan on the sprint to the finish this afternoon - pretty horrible crash

Been so many crashes in the first week already


----------



## Dasit (Jul 4, 2017)

Horrible crash

Mark back in the day I feel would have been pushing back against Sagan there, he kind of just took the hit and was ready to crash.



Need to see the aerial shot to see why everything veered so much to the right


----------



## fundy (Jul 4, 2017)

Sounds like nothings broken for Cavendish at least

Sagan rumoured to have been fined, penalised 30 seconds and 80 green jersey points it seems. Lucky to still be in the race for me


----------



## Imurg (Jul 4, 2017)

I feel sorry for the guy behind Cav....went straight over Cav's front wheel as if a broom was shoved between his spokes...


----------



## Imurg (Jul 4, 2017)

Sagan DQd


----------



## fundy (Jul 4, 2017)

Imurg said:



			Sagan DQd
		
Click to expand...

good, deserved to be for me, albeit i expect theres an appeal to get through before tomorrow


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 4, 2017)

I am watching the highlights at 7pm so am desperately not trying to find out what happened today. You bas&^&%s..

Shame as Sagan was my favourite up to yesterday.


----------



## fundy (Jul 4, 2017)

Hacker Khan said:



			I am watching the highlights at 7pm so am desperately not trying to find out what happened today. You bas&^&%s..

Shame as Sagan was my favourite up to yesterday.
		
Click to expand...

cant have been trying that hard if you opened a thread labelled TDF!!!! (sorry for spoiling   )


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 4, 2017)

Cav was in a fantastic position to win and I feel he will retire from the race and not start tomorrow.

As Cav said its racing but wanted clarification on the elbow, but imo its racing.


----------



## SaintHacker (Jul 4, 2017)

The cynic in me thinks this might be an 'easy out' for the organisers. I like Sagan a lot, a real character, but the way he just rode away from everybody yesterday reminded me a bit too much of Armstrong in his 'clean' days.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 4, 2017)

SaintHacker said:



			The cynic in me thinks this might be an 'easy out' for the organisers. I like Sagan a lot, a real character, but the way he just rode away from everybody yesterday reminded me a bit too much of Armstrong in his 'clean' days.
		
Click to expand...

Sagan is just an amazing rider so so talented.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 4, 2017)

Sagan DQ'd and reports that Cavendish feels he won't be able to continue. Very sad that Sagan felt he had to do that.


----------



## SaintHacker (Jul 4, 2017)

Just seen it from all the different angles, it was a racing incident. The elbow comes out after they've touched. Cavendish has done far worse in the past.


----------



## fundy (Jul 4, 2017)

Cavendish has a broken shoulder and is out of the tour


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 4, 2017)

Cavs a bit marmite...


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 5, 2017)

What are you all on about????


----------



## Duckster (Jul 5, 2017)

I think Boardman got it right on the highlights show last night, the TdF have put Sagan's ban in for the after effects not the incident itself.  It was a bad incident but the time and points penalties would have been enough.

Pity about Cav though, hoped he might have edged towards the Eddie Merckx record this year.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 6, 2017)

Brits doing well here also :thup:...


----------



## larmen (Jul 6, 2017)

SaintHacker said:



			Just seen it from all the different angles, it was a racing incident. The elbow comes out after they've touched. Cavendish has done far worse in the past.
		
Click to expand...

I have seen a fairly convincing slow motion video of the Sagan incident where it looks like Cav's brake hood coming from underneath is actually leavening against Sagan's arm, and therefore pulling the elbow out.



MegaSteve said:



			Brits doing well here also :thup:...
		
Click to expand...

With just enough asthma to level the playing field?


----------



## fundy (Jul 9, 2017)

been a brutal day today, Geraint Thomas out of the tour having broken his collarbone and now Richie Porte has a horrid crash (and taken Martin down too), hope Portes ok as didnt look good at all


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 9, 2017)

Been a stonking day so far.


----------



## ger147 (Jul 9, 2017)

fundy said:



			been a brutal day today, Geraint Thomas out of the tour having broken his collarbone and now Richie Porte has a horrid crash (and taken Martin down too), hope Portes ok as didnt look good at all
		
Click to expand...

Porte's crash looked very nasty indeed, hope he makes a full recovery.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 9, 2017)

ger147 said:



			Porte's crash looked very nasty indeed, hope he makes a full recovery.
		
Click to expand...

It looked nasty but they seemed to get him in the ambulance fairly quickly,i believe if it was really serious they wouldn't have move him so quick.

The neck and back brace may have been more of a precaution[I hope so].
Great days racing though.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 12, 2017)

Afraid this Tour is turning out to be a bit of a damp squib.  There are far too many boring mostly flat sprint stages consisting of a doomed breakaway and then Kittel winning at the end.  And not enough decisive climbs apart from one day where they seemed to go bonkers with them.  I suspect this was done on purpose to try and nullify Sagan and Froome from winning the green and yellow jerseys yet again, but it is making for quite a dull route up to yet.  Let's hope it livens up a bit.


----------



## fundy (Jul 12, 2017)

Hacker Khan said:



			Afraid this Tour is turning out to be a bit of a damp squib.  There are far too many boring mostly flat sprint stages consisting of a doomed breakaway and then Kittel winning at the end.  And not enough decisive climbs apart from one day where they seemed to go bonkers with them.  I suspect this was done on purpose to try and nullify Sagan and Froome from winning the green and yellow jerseys yet again, but it is making for quite a dull route up to yet.  Let's hope it livens up a bit.
		
Click to expand...

Another flat stage today from then on in theres 2 days in the pyrenees and 2 in the alps, but still a lack of mountain top finishes (think theres only 3 on the whole tour) and another very short TT before a couple of flat days to finish

Agree its felt very contrived against certain riders but ended up with way too many bunched sprints (and half the sprinters not left in the race) and generally been quite a dull watch


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 12, 2017)

As a non bike racer who dips into the TDF, who is supposed to benefit? I assume it is supposed to stop Froome from winning again, not working so far though. Are the beneficiaries close enough to Froome to take over at some stage?


----------



## fundy (Jul 12, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			As a non bike racer who dips into the TDF, who is supposed to benefit? I assume it is supposed to stop Froome from winning again, not working so far though. Are the beneficiaries close enough to Froome to take over at some stage?
		
Click to expand...

Not really and more unlikely now, the biggest danger was Porte and he is out after an horrific crash the other day (in which Martin was also brought down and lost time) leaving Aru as the only realistic threat now

The main riders in the GC are climbers I think they thought they were setting this up for more stages being suitable for breakaway riders but it really hasnt transpired like that


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 12, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			As a non bike racer who dips into the TDF, who is supposed to benefit? I assume it is supposed to stop Froome from winning again, not working so far though. Are the beneficiaries close enough to Froome to take over at some stage?
		
Click to expand...

Sky are by far the strongest team and their team is all about winning the GC (General classification) yellow jersey. Other teams are set up to get sprint wins from their main sprinters and not contend for the yellow jersey, but in effect there are only 3 or 4 riders that only ever have any chance of winning the yellow jersey due to their abilities and team they have. One of Froomes main rivals Porte has crashed out, Contador is no longer the rider he once was and Quintana seems off the boil. Aru is second and he is a great all round rider with potential, but his team is nowhere near as strong as Sky's. But they do have 2 riders in the top 5 so they could use that to their advantage. 

Froome is also very good in the time trials so he will get some time back there on the time trial later in the tour on his major yellow jersey rivals. I'd say the only thing that could stop Sky is effectively all the other teams ganging up on Sky in favour of say Aru, but I doubt that will happen.


----------



## larmen (Jul 12, 2017)

SaintHacker said:



			Just seen it from all the different angles, it was a racing incident. The elbow comes out after they've touched. Cavendish has done far worse in the past.
		
Click to expand...

everyone can always have a really bad day. I remember Ulrich just dying on a mountain, that's the year when Pantani won it. Unexpected, and a gift by Telekom's error getting food to Jan. Sky should be better than that, but it can happen.

Or Landis dying in one stage. Losing a lot of time. Luckily he had a really good night and made it all back up the next day


----------



## louise_a (Jul 12, 2017)

So Kittel won another stage and looks likely to top Cavendish's 6 stage wins on one tour, but its a bit hollow with both Cav and Sagan out.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Jul 12, 2017)

louise_a said:



			So Kittel won another stage and looks likely to top Cavendish's 6 stage wins on one tour, but its a bit hollow with both Cav and Sagan out.
		
Click to expand...

Green jersey competition pretty much over, makes the flat stages even less exciting. Absolutely gutted for Cav, while he wasn't going to be winning the early stages, I wouldn't have put it past him to be competing at the end. Also gutted for Sagan, does seem to be very harsh (although nice for someone else to finally win it!)


----------



## Dasit (Jul 12, 2017)

Not even bothered watching the flat stages

gutted Cavendish is out

Surprised how much ahead of the rest Kittel is


----------



## fundy (Jul 13, 2017)

now weve got a race on. froome didnt have the legs at the end of that stage and lost the yellow jersey to Aru with Bardet closing the gap having won the stage too. Froome likely going to have to be defensive on the remaining climb and then look to take time on the final TT


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 13, 2017)

Yes couldn't believe he lost so much time within 500 metres,  still opens up GC and will liven up the race again, lets see what he is made of.


----------



## fundy (Jul 13, 2017)

pokerjoke said:



			Yes couldn't believe he lost so much time within 500 metres,  still opens up GC and will liven up the race again, lets see what he is made of.
		
Click to expand...

makes you wonder how much time hed have lost if they had realised he was shot and attacked him from further out, think he actually got very lucky that he only lost the little time he did but doesnt bode well for the other 3 big mountain days


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 13, 2017)

fundy said:



			makes you wonder how much time hed have lost if they had realised he was shot and attacked him from further out, think he actually got very lucky that he only lost the little time he did but doesnt bode well for the other 3 big mountain days
		
Click to expand...

This is true if he can stay within a minute the time trial could be his saviour


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 13, 2017)

What's been a boring tour just got interesting! Plan to watch more than just an hours highlights tomorrow.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Jul 13, 2017)

Anyone wonder if there is any tactics involved form Froome... takes the pressure off sky and lumps it on Aru with not so many strong teammates!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 13, 2017)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			Anyone wonder if there is any tactics involved form Froome... takes the pressure off sky and lumps it on Aru with not so many strong teammates!
		
Click to expand...

Doubt it, I'd say it is much easier for a team like Sky to defend rather than have to attack.


----------



## fundy (Jul 13, 2017)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			Anyone wonder if there is any tactics involved form Froome... takes the pressure off sky and lumps it on Aru with not so many strong teammates!
		
Click to expand...

nope, 2 main big hill stages he hasnt had the legs and despite having his team with him hasnt been able to go with Aru at the finish


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 13, 2017)

He is only 6 seconds behind, that is not a crisis. The key is whether it was just a bad day, or session, or whether it took a lot out of his legs. (I'm following it now on the BBC website so bear with me). When is the next big hill? Is that tomorrow or do they give them an easier ride to let them have some recovery?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 13, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			He is only 6 seconds behind, that is not a crisis. The key is whether it was just a bad day, or session, or whether it took a lot out of his legs. (I'm following it now on the BBC website so bear with me). When is the next big hill? Is that tomorrow or do they give them an easier ride to let them have some recovery?
		
Click to expand...

Tomorrow has 3 category 1 climbs (relatively nasty ones) but it is not a mountain finish and it is the shortest stage in the tour, excluding the time trials.  Doubt much will change in the GC.


----------



## fundy (Jul 13, 2017)

Hacker Khan said:



			Tomorrow has 3 category 1 climbs (relatively nasty ones) but it is not a mountain finish and it is the shortest stage in the tour, excluding the time trials.  Doubt much will change in the GC.
		
Click to expand...

hmm im not so sure, i think tomorrow could be the critical day, i think they will attack from the first hill with it being a much shorter stage especially after today, strike while the iron is hot and all that. Feels very much like the stage late in the Vuelta


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 14, 2017)

fundy said:



			hmm im not so sure, i think tomorrow could be the critical day, i think they will attack from the first hill with it being a much shorter stage especially after today, strike while the iron is hot and all that. Feels very much like the stage late in the Vuelta
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps, not sure if Sky will have enough left though as they did put in a hell of a lot of work yesterday up the final climb for no reward. But at least it has made the tour exciting again and it is not another stage where there is a doomed breakaway and Kittel wins.


----------



## fundy (Jul 14, 2017)

Hacker Khan said:



			Perhaps, not sure if Sky will have enough left though as they did put in a hell of a lot of work yesterday up the final climb for no reward. But at least it has made the tour exciting again and it is not another stage where there is a doomed breakaway and Kittel wins.
		
Click to expand...

thats my point, wont be sky attacking, it will be all the other main GC contenders and teams, esp Aru Bardet and Martin


----------



## Duckster (Jul 14, 2017)

fundy said:



			hmm im not so sure, i think tomorrow could be the critical day, i think they will attack from the first hill with it being a much shorter stage especially after today, strike while the iron is hot and all that. Feels very much like the stage late in the Vuelta
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking exactly the same.  They've seen he's vulnerable now and will want to attack him as much as possible.  Should only really be 3 more stages to attack him after today (Sun, Wed, could be the most important stage of this years tour & Thurs) as most of the other GC riders know he's got the ability to attack them back on the Saturday time trial.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 14, 2017)

fundy said:



			nope, 2 main big hill stages he hasnt had the legs and despite having his team with him hasnt been able to go with Aru at the finish
		
Click to expand...

I can see Aru attacking him again today and trying to take more time from him, Aru is looking very strong and no one else is even close to the pair of them, Quintana is very disappointing this year.


----------



## fundy (Jul 14, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I can see Aru attacking him again today and trying to take more time from him, Aru is looking very strong and no one else is even close to the pair of them, Quintana is very disappointing this year.
		
Click to expand...

Bardet was very impressive yesterday, Martin has been very consistent apart from losing time when he brought down in the "Porte" crash and even Uran looked good at times, but agree Aru looks the strongest overall. Be interesting to see how Froome reacts today


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 14, 2017)

fundy said:



			Bardet was very impressive yesterday, Martin has been very consistent apart from losing time when he brought down in the "Porte" crash and even Uran looked good at times, but agree Aru looks the strongest overall. Be interesting to see how Froome reacts today
		
Click to expand...

You could argue Bardet is stronger than both of them after yesterdays stage.

Bardet could easily put time into both again today as his descending is at a different level.


----------



## fundy (Jul 14, 2017)

the funs started on the first climb, Froomes teammate Landa up the road attacking with Contador and almost all the main GC riders are going to be doing it on their own rather than relying too much on teammates today

be great to see Contador roll back the clock, short stage with some sharp climbs may suit him best these days


----------



## fundy (Jul 14, 2017)

strange attack from Froome near the top of the climb with Landa so far ahead, Aru and Bardet both gone with him, not sure why Sky are the ones attacking really, let Aru do the work


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 14, 2017)

I'm pleased you guys are posting, it is helping me understand what is happening. I am following the race on the BBC website, quiet day at work, and CF seems to be holding up. Hopefully he can be strong until the end.


----------



## fundy (Jul 14, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm pleased you guys are posting, it is helping me understand what is happening. I am following the race on the BBC website, quiet day at work, and CF seems to be holding up. Hopefully he can be strong until the end.
		
Click to expand...

he certainly looks strong (as do Bardet and Aru) im just struggling to understand his tactics unless it s a case of attack to stop them attacking as his legs arent that great again


----------



## fundy (Jul 14, 2017)

so bar Landas gains nothing much changed, still struggle to understand why Sky shouldered most of the burden and didnt force Aru to be the one defending the yellow jersey more


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 14, 2017)

Was that a good day from Froome though? It showed his legs are okay still and perhaps he needed to show that to himself and the others.


----------



## fundy (Jul 14, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Was that a good day from Froome though? It showed his legs are okay still and perhaps he needed to show that to himself and the others.
		
Click to expand...

yeah good day result wise, 2 big mountain stages left next week and then the time trial, the rest of the stages almost certain to be neutral. Boils down to if he can not lose much time on those 2 days he should be good enough on the TT to get back into yellow and win the tour. be interesting to see if Landa were to attack again on the next day in the mountains


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 14, 2017)

Well Quintana surprised me today as he had a good day on the bike.

i actually think Landa is stronger than Froome but no way will Sky let him take over half way through a Grand Tour. 

Would like to see Dan Martin attack the field as he is looking like the only one who can have a go at Aru and Froome.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 15, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Well Quintana surprised me today as he had a good day on the bike.

*i actually think Landa is stronger than Froome but no way will Sky let him take over half way through a Grand Tour. *

Would like to see Dan Martin attack the field as he is looking like the only one who can have a go at Aru and Froome.
		
Click to expand...

Trouble is he was nearly a minute behind Froome in the short TT at the start. Also Aru had about 15 seconds on him in the TT. So will probably be more behind on the final one as it is a bit longer (all things being equal) so that is a lot of time he needs to be ahead of Froome and possibly Aru to be confident of winning it.  So Sky probably see Froome as the sensible one to back unless its clear he is shot. I suppose at least they are giving themselves the options now.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 15, 2017)

fundy said:



			so bar Landas gains nothing much changed, still struggle to understand why Sky shouldered most of the burden and didnt force Aru to be the one defending the yellow jersey more
		
Click to expand...

As you said earlier, possibly were scared that Froome may not be able to respond if Aru went, but keeping the pace reltively high may lessen the chances of Aru going on one, especially after the stage the day before?


----------



## dewsweeper (Jul 15, 2017)

Froome back in yellow jersey
Poor finish for Aru.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 15, 2017)

dewsweeper said:



			Froome back in yellow jersey
Poor finish for Aru.
		
Click to expand...

Aru made a massive error today.

why didn't he just stick close to froome.


----------



## fundy (Jul 15, 2017)

tactically astute from Froome and sky, the complete opposite from Aru, could be massively pivotal that stage


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 16, 2017)

At the end of the race the lead rider free wheels the last 10m or so, hands in the air so you can see the sponsors name. Is it agreed that the other riders don't attack at that point, once the arms go up, or is it a gamble each time?


----------



## larmen (Jul 16, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			At the end of the race the lead rider free wheels the last 10m or so, hands in the air so you can see the sponsors name. Is it agreed that the other riders don't attack at that point, once the arms go up, or is it a gamble each time?
		
Click to expand...

It's a cocky gamble that sometimes goes wrong. Check YouTube for Eric Zable. There are more, but he is likely the most famous getting it wrong.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 16, 2017)

Thanks for clearing that up. I think I'd be head down until the line and then do the hands up. Big potential to look an utter idiot otherwise. I know the TDF has a few etiquette agreements and I did wonder if this was another.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 16, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Thanks for clearing that up. I think I'd be head down until the line and then do the hands up. Big potential to look an utter idiot otherwise. I know the TDF has a few etiquette agreements and I did wonder if this was another.
		
Click to expand...

Sometimes the TV makes it look closer than it is, so on some stages the winner will know from a bit of a way out that they will win. But there is no etiquette at all for stage wins, its every man for himself.  But you are right in that the winner of the stage will do all they can to get maximum exposure for their sponsor as in some cases their career depends on them getting that exposure.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 16, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Aru made a massive error today.

why didn't he just stick close to froome.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps as he doesn't have much of a team that was very difficult in the crosswinds that they had yesterday?  Think there is only so much one person can do with out much team support, and he has been on his own for a few hard stages now.


----------



## larmen (Jul 16, 2017)

Hacker Khan said:



			Sometimes the TV makes it look closer than it is,
		
Click to expand...

One of the Kittel ones I thought he got it wrong this year, then on the reread on the cereal shot he really far clear of anyone.


----------



## larmen (Jul 16, 2017)

larmen said:



			It's a cocky gamble that sometimes goes wrong. Check YouTube for Eric Zable. There are more, but he is likely the most famous getting it wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Back on a computer now. I couldn't find the one Zabel lost, but here is an example where Kittel one a sprint
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6j2usI9CZKw


----------



## fundy (Jul 16, 2017)

plenty here including the Zabel one but the Kniesky one is the best haha

http://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/racing/seven-riders-celebrated-early-lost-race-235600


----------



## fundy (Jul 16, 2017)

Froome got to feel a bit fortunate to not lose time today, got bailed out by his team a bit, Landa immense again

great ride from Mollena too


----------



## larmen (Jul 16, 2017)

fundy said:



			plenty here including the Zabel one but the Kniesky one is the best haha

http://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/racing/seven-riders-celebrated-early-lost-race-235600

Click to expand...

I forgot it was in the Milan-San Remo race. If the big cycling day races would be called 'masters', that would be on elf them.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 16, 2017)

Boardman slaughtered Aru in the highlights show tonight!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 17, 2017)

fundy said:



			Froome got to feel a bit fortunate to not lose time today, got bailed out by his team a bit, Landa immense again

great ride from Mollena too
		
Click to expand...

I suppose that is why they pay big money to get the best team around him.  Suspect Landa will do a Porte and leave Sky soon to be a GC contender for another team. Or possibly take over Froome's role at Sky in a year or so.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 17, 2017)

Hacker Khan said:



			I suppose that is why they pay big money to get the best team around him.  Suspect Landa will do a Porte and leave Sky soon to be a GC contender for another team. Or possibly take over Froome's role at Sky in a year or so.
		
Click to expand...

Sky have a great team and they are paid good money to do there jobs.
Every team has a leader until that leader cant lead no more.
Froome got help the same as every leader would have from there team,however he is so strong mentally and that helps considerably.
Landa looks strong but I have my doubts he could win the tour just now but who knows what the future holds.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 17, 2017)

pokerjoke said:



			Sky have a great team and they are paid good money to do there jobs.
Every team has a leader until that leader cant lead no more.
*Froome got help the same as every leader would have from there team,*however he is so strong mentally and that helps considerably.
Landa looks strong but I have my doubts he could win the tour just now but who knows what the future holds.
		
Click to expand...

Not if your name is Aru


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Jul 19, 2017)

Here we go then sportsfans...... time for the Alps! 

Can't see Froome losing out with such a strong team, but weirder things have happened. Would love to see Aru and Uran attacking and really going for it.

Really enjoying Sunweb this tour, nice to see them get a few wins, and I'm deep down rooting for Matthews to beat Kittel (although if Cav was still in I'd be all about the "pure" sprinter)

Gutted for Dimension Data, first Cav out, then EBH doing everything in his power to keep coming second. They deserve a stage win, but I can't see Cummings having the legs to do much, he hasn't quite been at the races yet.


----------



## fundy (Jul 19, 2017)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			Here we go then sportsfans...... time for the Alps! 

Can't see Froome losing out with such a strong team, but weirder things have happened. Would love to see Aru and Uran attacking and really going for it.

Really enjoying Sunweb this tour, nice to see them get a few wins, and I'm deep down rooting for Matthews to beat Kittel (although if Cav was still in I'd be all about the "pure" sprinter)

Gutted for Dimension Data, first Cav out, then EBH doing everything in his power to keep coming second. They deserve a stage win, but I can't see Cummings having the legs to do much, he hasn't quite been at the races yet.
		
Click to expand...

Kittel may be in big danger, involved in a nasty crash and now facing 160km out the back on his own on a big mountain stage


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Jul 19, 2017)

And with Matthews in teh break to get the intermediate points! 

But if he is fully out the back, I agree, he may be in biiig trouble


----------



## fundy (Jul 19, 2017)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			And with Matthews in teh break to get the intermediate points! 

But if he is fully out the back, I agree, he may be in biiig trouble
		
Click to expand...

seems the peloton slowed and hes got back on so wont be as bad


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 19, 2017)

Anyone seen this picture, 



Polish rider Pawel Poljanski took a photo of his legs after finishing stage 16

https://mobile.twitter.com/sinow/status/887446430021029889


----------



## Big_G (Jul 19, 2017)

Kittel gone, looking like a brutal stage today


----------



## ger147 (Jul 19, 2017)

Big_G said:



			Kittel gone, looking like a brutal stage today
		
Click to expand...

He took a heavy fall in the crash right at the start, was always gonna be a very long day for him.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 19, 2017)

It's not helping my productivity at work I know that.


----------



## fundy (Jul 19, 2017)

thats Aru cooked youd think looks like losing close to a minute to the main contenders


----------



## fundy (Jul 20, 2017)

mountain stages over, would take a very unexpected time trial result now to see Froome not win this now


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 20, 2017)

Is it just the time trial and then Paris to go now?


----------



## fundy (Jul 20, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Is it just the time trial and then Paris to go now?
		
Click to expand...

3 stages left, a rolling stage tomorrow that shouldnt see any change in the GC, time trial staurday and then the procession into Paris Sunday


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 20, 2017)

fundy said:



			mountain stages over, would take a very unexpected time trial result now to see Froome not win this now
		
Click to expand...

Froome did well today, Thought he was going to increase his lead at one stage but Uran is a machine and pulled him and Bardet  back to the GC group and that cost Landa so serious time as he was doing brilliant having a go. 

Aru was thankfully disappointing again today, I am hoping  he isn't going to finish on the podium after trying to pull a fast one when Froome had an issue.


----------



## fundy (Jul 1, 2018)

Seems to be some rumours in France that Froome has been banned from this years TDF!!!!


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 1, 2018)

fundy said:



			Seems to be some rumours in France that Froome has been banned from this years TDF!!!!
		
Click to expand...


As I understand it they've told him outright he's not welcome...
Hoping, I guess, he withdraws of his own volition...

Bit much when they've had eight months to do something and leave it to the week before it starts...
Typical 'blazer' logic I suppose...


----------



## hors limite (Jul 1, 2018)

I can't claim to have any specialist knowledge other than being an asthma sufferer. As far as I can make out, we all have a maximum natural  lung capacity. If you suffer from an asthma attack, the capacity is constricted. Salbutamol relieves this constriction restoring your natural capacity - it can't enhance it. If this is a fair analysis, I can't see how Froome has enjoyed any sort of advantage. It seems to be quite different to the stimulants and blood doping scandals of the past.


----------



## larmen (Jul 1, 2018)

By if you  I inject it then it becomes performance enhancing.

And his measured level has never been reached by anybody just with an enhaler.


----------



## Old Skier (Jul 1, 2018)

From BBC site:

French newspaper Le Monde reports_ race organiser Amaury Sport Organisation (ASO) does not want Froome to take part in the Tour while his case is pending._
_Le Monde says ASO has a rule, in accordance with the regulations of the UCI, that "reserves the right to refuse participation in - or to exclude from - the event, a team or any of its members whose presence would be such as to damage the image or reputation of ASO or the event"._
_Team Sky have appealed to the French Olympic Committee, and that will be heard on Tuesday, with a decision to be announced the following day._


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 1, 2018)

It Sky or Froome were French, there wouldnt be any issues. The French just dont like Their race being one by non French.


----------



## Old Skier (Jul 1, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			It Sky or Froome were French, there wouldnt be any issues. The French just dont like Their race being one by non French.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing since 1986 so they may be used to it.


----------



## larmen (Jul 1, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			It Sky or Froome were French, there wouldnt be any issues. The French just dont like Their race being one by non French.
		
Click to expand...

That just what Lance said ;-)


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 2, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			As I understand it they've told him outright he's not welcome...
Hoping, I guess, he withdraws of his own volition...

Bit much when they've had eight months to do something and leave it to the week before it starts...
Typical 'blazer' logic I suppose...
		
Click to expand...

Can I be the first to blame Brexit for the French position?

Back to the serious matter, Iâ€™m not sure where I side with it; if itâ€™s not a performance enhancing drug as been described then whatâ€™s the issue, but at the same time Iâ€™d like to know just how he gets that much into his system. I really want him to be clean for the sake of the sport but for me thereâ€™s a lack of sincerity in his interviews that means I struggle to believe him.


----------



## Slab (Jul 2, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			As I understand it they've told him outright he's not welcome...
Hoping, I guess, he withdraws of his own volition...

*Bit much when they've had eight months to do something and leave it to the week before it starts...*
Typical 'blazer' logic I suppose...
		
Click to expand...

It does seem weird that the race organizers have now been forced to do something themselves due to such a long delay waiting for this case to be dealt with. You gotta wonder how many cases are live on the books in order not to get round to Froome's in eight months!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 2, 2018)

Slab said:



			It does seem weird that the race organizers have now been forced to do something themselves due to such a long delay waiting for this case to be dealt with. You gotta wonder how many cases are live on the books in order not to get round to Froome's in eight months!
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps the answer those carrying out the investigations canâ€™t find the answer they are looking for?


----------



## Slab (Jul 2, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Perhaps the answer those carrying out the investigations canâ€™t find the answer they are looking for?
		
Click to expand...

Could be. And coincidence that its once again team sky? 18 months and not much movement on wiggins case  and now this one
(although good to see the Doc that was too ill to answer questions appears to have recovered sufficiently to pen a book deal)


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 2, 2018)

Slab said:



			And coincidence that its once again team sky?
		
Click to expand...

If it was a French team there would be no issue or anything done. 
The fact thats Skyâ€™s British, and have enetered cycling(after British cyclingâ€™s successes) and carried on getting every last 100th of a second out of the bike means they are targeting them.
They will do everything 5ey can to get Sky out of the sport.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 2, 2018)

Froome has been cleared of all charges

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/www.sk...by-uci-and-wada-over-salbutamol-test-findings


----------



## Slab (Jul 2, 2018)

So the WADA and UCI clear him 9 days ago but race organizers don't know (or don't care) and don't want him to race and then the 'cleared' ruling is made public today before the race entry appeal tomorrow

What a mess


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 2, 2018)

TDF doing everything they can to try and destabilise Sky and Froome. 
No doubt there will beâ€extrasâ€ in the crowd to stoke up the wee throwing and punches heâ€™s received on previous tours.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 28, 2018)

How brilliant is it that Thomas after a decade of grinding away helping others when given the chance has all but won the TDF - excellent last couple of days from him


----------



## User 99 (Jul 28, 2018)

I think the biggest surprise is him not crashing or having any bad days, his career is littered with crashes and bad days in GT's, delighted for him.


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 28, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			How brilliant is it that Thomas after a decade of grinding away helping others when given the chance has all but won the TDF - excellent last couple of days from him
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree! From a high quality (aren't they all!) team player to 'this year's king!

And excellent response/support from those who might have been ahead of him!


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 28, 2018)

Fantastic result for Thomas he has been the strongest rider this year,and what an emotional interview.
Unbelievable team support as well.

What a cock up though with the timings I've never seen that before on the tour,total confusion.
Felt for Froome there he rode a great time trial.
Great to see the smiles between the racers afterwards total respect.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 29, 2018)

RandG said:



			I think the biggest surprise is him not crashing or having any bad days, his career is littered with crashes and bad days in GT's, delighted for him.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. Always that nagging doubt following the coverage that one of those bad days would come but what a immense performance and he seemed so strong and committed. Great victory and well deserved


----------



## Slab (Jul 30, 2018)

Who'd have thought someone who isn't asthmatic could win at cycling, it gives hope to the rest not suffering from medical conditions


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 30, 2018)

Slab said:



			Who'd have thought someone who isn't asthmatic could win at cycling, it gives hope to the rest not suffering from medical conditions 

Click to expand...

That's genius &#128514;&#128514;&#128079;


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 30, 2018)

Comes across as a thoroughly decent/likeable bloke...
Couldn't be more pleased for him...


And, the sad fact that our wonderful media will be moving heaven and earth to find some dirt on him...


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 30, 2018)

be interesting to see if he gets lured away from Sky by big bucks to lead another team


----------



## IanM (Jul 30, 2018)

He's Welsh he is!  Tidy!


----------



## IanM (Jul 30, 2018)

Just found out, he and his mrs have a place 3 miles from where I live .... locals planning a home coming for him.   Wouldnt know him if he was sat next to us in the pub!  (he may already have been!)

Bit like Molinari.  Could walk down Rome High Street with the Claret Jub on his head and no one would know him!  (unless theywere a tourist)


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 30, 2018)

Chuffed to bits for him.

Was unsure if Froome would play ball on the Friday but he wasn't as strong as G and the time trial could have easily have been won by G if he hadn't sat up for the last km.

Think the French fans embarrassed themselves with the spitting and baiting of Team Sky.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 30, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			be interesting to see if he gets lured away from Sky by big bucks to lead another team
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't be surprised if Sky pension Froome off setting up a satellite team similar to what they did for Wiggins...


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 30, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Think the French fans embarrassed themselves with the spitting and baiting of Team Sky.
		
Click to expand...

It's their biggest sporting event and their behaviour didn't paint a pretty picture...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 30, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			be interesting to see if he gets lured away from Sky by big bucks to lead another team
		
Click to expand...

I assumed Sky was one of the biggest payers. Is that not the case?

Before people write off Froome, have a look at what he has won in the last 12-18 months. The bloke is knackered. Normally these riders aim to peak for one Giro. He has tried to peak for 2, Italia and The Tour. That he came so close is great credit to him. Also credit his attitude throughout. No talk of Thomas having to toe the line. The team was set up for Froome but with Thomas as plan B at the drop of a hat. No team orders, as per F1, holding Thomas back. As soon as Sky and Froome realised this was not going to be his year they kept backing Thomas rather trying to squeeze something out of Froome to protect his ego. Great team effort.


----------



## Slab (Jul 30, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Wouldn't be surprised if Sky pension Froome off setting up a satellite team similar to what they did for Wiggins...
		
Click to expand...

Arf arf :clap:


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 30, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I assumed Sky was one of the biggest payers. Is that not the case?

Before people write off Froome, have a look at what he has won in the last 12-18 months. The bloke is knackered. Normally these riders aim to peak for one Giro. He has tried to peak for 2, Italia and The Tour. That he came so close is great credit to him. Also credit his attitude throughout. No talk of Thomas having to toe the line. The team was set up for Froome but with Thomas as plan B at the drop of a hat. No team orders, as per F1, holding Thomas back. As soon as Sky and Froome realised this was not going to be his year they kept backing Thomas rather trying to squeeze something out of Froome to protect his ego. Great team effort.
		
Click to expand...

used to be the case that there were a set number of teams and the main sponsors changed from time to time. you never know a bigger name in Europe might splash the cash with the sole aim of winning the tour..

don't know how long Sky will carry on, done pretty well, over and above anything that was expected TBH


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 30, 2018)

It is great publicity for Sky, the amount of advertising value they get is huge. Is it huge to the right market, I don't know. People like a success though and currently Sky = cycling = winning so that ticks a few boxes. One of the ironies of course is that the TDF is on ITV 4 or equivalent, not on Sky itself. Surprising as Sky have the space on its network to go big on cycling but perhaps it is not worth the outlay.

I get your point about a sponsor majoring in on one big name.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 30, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It is great publicity for Sky, the amount of advertising value they get is huge. Is it huge to the right market, I don't know. People like a success though and currently Sky = cycling = winning so that ticks a few boxes. One of the ironies of course is that the TDF is on ITV 4 or equivalent, not on Sky itself. Surprising as Sky have the space on its network to go big on cycling but perhaps it is not worth the outlay.

I get your point about a sponsor majoring in on one big name.
		
Click to expand...

Target market for all these teams in the continent. It will be on all day in France and Italy on main channels i'd imagine


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 30, 2018)

Anyway, what is it with cyclists and dodgy facial hair? That tash is embarrassing.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 30, 2018)

Loved GT's winning speech almost as good as Bradley Wiggins announcing he would draw the raffle prizes and Stephen Roche saying he would do a lap of honour to celebrate.


----------

